
The Future of Pop Music -- from South Korea - prakash
http://www.portfolio.com/executives/features/2008/03/27/Music-Impresario-Jin-Young-Park
======
jacobscott
Awesome article... just wonder how applicable lessons from the South Korean
music industry are to the US, where the market is roughly 30x bigger
(according to figures in the article).

------
alaskamiller
I'm going to chalk this up as a cultural thing. The relationship that people
have with pop music in Asia is different from the relationship American tweens
have with pop music. The closest thing we have is a WalMart selling Hannah
Montana beach towels and trapper-keepers. But you can't extend much more than
that. There's no digital immersion environment nor do we have a fanaticism
with pop stars.

